# Holy Prostitutes!!



## gotarace (Jan 19, 2012)

*HOLY PROSTITUTES*

A man is driving down a deserted stretch of highway 

when he notices a sign out of the corner of his eye...

It reads:

*SISTERS OF ST. FRANCIS HOUSE OF PROSTITUTION*
10 MILES

Soon he sees another sign which reads:

*SISTERS OF ST. FRANCIS HOUSE OF PROSTITUTION*
5 MILES

Suddenly he begins to realize that these signs are for real and drives past a third sign saying:

*SISTERS OF ST. FRANCIS HOUSE OF PROSTITUTION*
NEXT RIGHT

His curiosity gets the best of him and he pulls into the drive. On the far side of the parking lot is a stone building with a small sign next to the door reading:

*SISTERS OF ST. FRANCIS*

He climbs the steps and rings the bell. The door is answered by a nun in a long black habit who asks, 'What may we do for you, my son?'

He answers, 'I saw your signs along the highway and was interested in possibly doing business....'

'Very well, my son. Please follow me.' He is led through many winding passages and is soon quite disoriented. The nun stops at a closed door and tells the man, 'Please knock on this door.'

He does so and another nun in a long habit, holding a tin cup answers the door. This nun instructs, 'Please place $100 in the cup then go through the large wooden door at the end of the hallway.'

He puts $100 in the cup, eagerly trots down the hall and slips through the door pulling it shut behind him.

The door locks, and he finds himself back in the parking lot facing another sign:

GO IN PEACE.
YOU HAVE JUST BEEN SCREWED BY

*THE SISTERS OF ST. FRANCIS.*
SERVES YOU RIGHT, YOU SINNER


----------



## alelover (Jan 19, 2012)

That made me laugh.


----------



## sprky (Jan 19, 2012)

Not what I was expecting but it made me


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 19, 2012)

Great old joke with a new twist


----------

